# Convince me!



## 32BitHero (Mar 27, 2008)

So at the moment i have some money (Made evident by me trying to find a person to commision work to) and i would like to know which race is the funnest and which one i should get started on I played Warhammer FB 10 years ago and never got back into it. I dont want to be Chaos or Hgih Elves but what do you guys think?

Convince me to play this game!1!!


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

well the dark elfs have some nice new mini's coming out.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Well, I would say it depends what you're looking for from you're games. I reckon WFB has significantly more depth the 40k and more scope for varied army lists, and with that comes more scope for tactics and yeah. I just find myself getting far more involved in the games, which means I enjoy them much more. 

This may or may not be an incentive for you, but yeah...

It's good k:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

It demends on what you like, if you what a funny army go for orcs and gobblins. For the new modles go for the dark elfs.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

O&G are quite funny, and skaven have a maliciously humourous element to them, but really i don't think that saying 'convince me' to play WFB is the right way to go about it.

either you want to play or you don't, you shouldn't be spending a lot of money based on a few statements made by a bunch of people on a forum. i personally prefer fantasy to 40k, but i wouldn't have started 40k unless i wanted to.

i think really _you_ should explain why _you_ want to start playing it and what your reservations about it are - starting something because you 'can afford it' is only going to end up badly if you decide it isn't for you further down the road


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

It is funny when your whole army dus not move as they are all squabbling, and /or you spellcasters head explodes, aswell trolls and gients are funny and ace, with trolls vomiting and picking noses, and gients puting things in trousers, sweetv and funny.


----------

